# Version 2.0 of the deer antler calls



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Decided to add some wood to the antler calls I made to see how they looked. I still want them to look like antler calls. not wood calls. No finish on the mesquite, and I went ahead and "did it up" on one with some burnt hedge just to see. I never liked the plastic tubes. 
What do you think ?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I like that look, Richard...looks a lot more 'outdoorsey'..LOL..Plastic is just that..Plastic..
I don't even feel like I've made a pen when I make it out of acrylic...but it seems to be what the buying (?) public wants..LOL..

Tried one of SK/Dale's inlay pens last night..Mixed results..the 'south end' of it looked great..but when you rotated it..the 'north end' blew out on me..Guess I didn't do too good a job on the glueing...but I AM on a learning curve with them. That inlay work would look fantastic on those calls and grunts..(hint..hint..lol).

Great work on the calls..(but put some finish on them other mesquite ends..lol)

(Seems kinda 'ironic'...calling a deer into you with another deer's antlers to his 'doom'..but I guess that's along the same lines as 'rattling' one up with anters):spineyes:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree, Looks like the Real McCoy.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I really like the shape of the middle one


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

So your letting the antler take the place of the tube?? Does it change the sound any? How do you make the grunt make different sounds if you can't bend the antler like you can the tube?


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

They really look great to me--exactly what I was thinking in my minds eye--I need to hear them but wonder if the sound tube would need any more length for sound--Guess I will see 2marro--All I know Richard is the ones you have already made me sound VERY GOOD!! Supper right on in tone and volume! Very "On" life call--sounds exactly like a buck in the wild-- Way better than any other calls I have in my arsenal!

Bobby--as with any flex tube call just put your hand over the end and make all the same sounds--low--distant--mad Fighting--Rut! Doe--Fawn just by moving the rubber band inside the reed area. I thought there would be a difference as Tube or Rigid and there is none to be heard.

You have a great product and thanks Man!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bobby said:


> So your letting the antler take the place of the tube?? Does it change the sound any? How do you make the grunt make different sounds if you can't bend the antler like you can the tube?


Actually it's the other way around, the wood is taking the place of the plastic as the reed is in the long section. The antler is the end you blow into on these. It could be set up the other way if the wood section is long enough though, but I have not found it to make any difference. You can get all the same sounds, you just have to use both hands with out the plastic tube. The barrel just has to be long enough to get your hands around. The reed section has to be at least 3.5 inches just to hold the very long reed. I have to admit, they do look backwards.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I love the shape of the wood in the middle one. The antler is nice also. I like them.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Finished Up..The ends are belled and they woudn't stand up on the little post like a duck call so I had to set them to the side a bit.








This one I could round off and still probably have enough antler, but I just wanted to see what others thought of it as is.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

SUPER WORK, Richard...Especially like that second one with the antler base..I'd leave it just like it is...sure as hell ain't no doubt what it is made of...


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Those look awesome. Great idea and great work.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Great work. I'm with T, using the antler base is a real standout.


----------

